# Boat insurance question



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

So now that I am purchasing a new Lund fishing boat i need to find an insurer. I get a discount through my homeowners as a referral to Progressive. There is one thing that I am seeing on some other insurers like BoatUS is a "Fuel Spill / Contamination Recovery" line. Progressive does not have this. 

16' boat with a 60 hp outboard on small inland lakes. Progressive is about $100 per year without the Mech Breakdown and towing / $165 with it. This also included trailer coverage, roadside assistance, ample coverage for personal and fishing equipment and full replacement of a new boat for a total loss in the first 5 years. A Quote from a referral by the lender came in at ~$360 for the year but was "Agreed Value" similar coverages otherwise but with the fuel spill recovery.

I want to make sure I am adequately covered but not go overboard. What do you look for in coverage on a new boat?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have mine through Worldwide Marine. I talked to a guy on here that goes by the name Insurancepro. He is an avid fisherman and really knows what fishermen need. You can cover it on homeowners but it may not be the best option. Make sure you know what they would cover on the boat in the case of a fire or other disaster at home.
I haven't had to use this insurance but others had vouched for him on Walleye Central.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Definitely don't want it on homeowners. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I also went thru Worldwide Marine (Bob Luellen). Funny thing is they ended up getting me a policy thru Progressive (they quote thru different companies) and Progressive does cover fuel spills, it's just got to be included in your policy.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I go through farmers along with my house and vehicles each one is on it's own policy. My boat motor electronics tackle etc are all covered under agreed value which I set on everything great company to deal with and my agent is awesome if you want more info pm me


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

BoatUS member with two boats fully insured by same.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Misdirection said:


> I also went thru Worldwide Marine (Bob Luellen). Funny thing is they ended up getting me a policy thru Progressive (they quote thru different companies) and Progressive does cover fuel spills, it's just got to be included in your policy.


 yup just went with progressive they cover clean up and recovery! and you can drop collision in the winter to save money also, the other companys i talked to wouldn't let me do that!


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

s.a.m said:


> yup just went with progressive they cover clean up and recovery! and you can drop collision in the winter to save money also, the other companys i talked to wouldn't let me do that!


When I do the online quote it doesn't spell out the clean up and recovery that I saw. I asked the progressive agent on chat if they did but they indicated it didn't. MAybe this is just a customer service rep that didn't know any better.

So far Progressive is giving the most attractive coverage for the price.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

mrramsey said:


> When I do the online quote it doesn't spell out the clean up and recovery that I saw. I asked the progressive agent on chat if they did but they indicated it didn't. MAybe this is just a customer service rep that didn't know any better.
> 
> So far Progressive is giving the most attractive coverage for the price.


i talked to two different people and i asked each multiple times and they said its covered! dropping the collision saves me like half over winter and still have fire and thieft coverage.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

mrramsey said:


> When I do the online quote it doesn't spell out the clean up and recovery that I saw. I asked the progressive agent on chat if they did but they indicated it didn't. MAybe this is just a customer service rep that didn't know any better.
> 
> So far Progressive is giving the most attractive coverage for the price.


When I got my binder from Worldwide Marine, the policy details the contamination & fuel spill coverage. I just bought a new to me 36' Tiara Open and Progressive was the most competitive. I previously had BoatUS (who is underwritten by Geico for the past 7 years).


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Definitely worth a call to Bob at world wide instead of Wondering if the people who answer the phone in who knows where knows anything about boat insurance.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not trying to sell insurance or anything but before you buy take the time to talk to Bob Luellen at Worldwide. He really understands boat insurance like most don't. He works with many Pro's and understands what a person needs in the way of coverage for their fishing machine. Many sell boat insurance but don't really understand a fisherman's needs.
Make sure you are able to talk with Bob directly. You may not choose him but he may bring up things you haven't considered when shopping for coverage.


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Gottagofishn said:


> Not trying to sell insurance or anything but before you buy take the time to talk to Bob Luellen at Worldwide. He really understands boat insurance like most don't. He works with many Pro's and understands what a person needs in the way of coverage for their fishing machine. Many sell boat insurance but don't really understand a fisherman's needs.
> Make sure you are able to talk with Bob directly. You may not choose him but he may bring up things you haven't considered when shopping for coverage.


Thanks, I have a call in to worldwide now. Bob is out but his partner is supposed to give me a call


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Have progressive, cant tell if its great or not. Never had to use it. Lets hope it stays that way


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

mrramsey said:


> Thanks, I have a call in to worldwide now. Bob is out but his partner is supposed to give me a call


If Laurie calls you or Bob (Bob may be at the Cabelas NTC or NWT) your in good shape both know their stuff, I've shopped for insurance before and you will get more and better insurance with them designed for you, your boat and your specific equipment from them, it was amazing the stuff my home & car insurance agent thought he knew.....until I was educated!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife is an independent agent for some 40+ years and she placed my boat with Progressive. Fuel spill is not a very big concern with smaller craft, usually you fuel at the pump on the road. Larger craft with larger capacity's would lend more concern sitting full time at the dock or operating on the larger lakes and always fueling in the water.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Popspastime said:


> My wife is an independent agent for some 40+ years and she placed my boat with Progressive. Fuel spill is not a very big concern with smaller craft, usually you fuel at the pump on the road. Larger craft with larger capacity's would lend more concern sitting full time at the dock or operating on the larger lakes and always fueling in the water.


 we mean if the boat sinks type fuel spill, environmental clean up and salvage!


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah all of those little things make you stop and think. The places I will be going and speeds I will be traveling the likelihood of ever needing that are extremely slim. A boat on Erie maybe a different story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

If a small pleasure boat sinks and releases gasoline on the water there will be no trace of it in short order. it will evaporate faster than the boat can be salvaged. Diesel fuel is another story.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

I have Allstate and have used them twice once to get boat and trailer towed,wheel bearing, once to get towed in from Ashtabula 9 miles out,$750, and absolutely no problems! $230 a year for my new boat 2004 Lund pro-v 1900. I highly recommend them good insurance no run around!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

So another question regarding insurance... Is it the Comprehensive and Collision on the boat policy that covers the boat and trailer during transport?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Your boat insurance covers the boat and contents (if listed) in case of accident. Liability (damage to others) is covered by your auto insurance.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Curious on what you guys pay yearly for boat insurance.....im upgrading my bass boat to a 17 and I feel like my insurance is outrageous....they want over $700 a year. Seems crazy high.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Curious on what you guys pay yearly for boat insurance.....im upgrading my bass boat to a 17 and I feel like my insurance is outrageous....they want over $700 a year. Seems crazy high.


Yes, that seems a bit high. Usually the company's play by the same rules but the agent quoting it does not. You can't get a fair answer on how much we pay, the policy's are not all the same thus different prices. Price of the boat and motor, equipment listings, coverage, driving history, age, all make a difference on price. Are you getting quotes from your company that you do business with already? Trailing and boating are covered by 2 different policy's and not to be confused.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Curious on what you guys pay yearly for boat insurance.....im upgrading my bass boat to a 17 and I feel like my insurance is outrageous....they want over $700 a year. Seems crazy high.


sold my boat, but had a V18 with a merc 115. The insurance ran about 125$/year.
I had a paper work mix up with Progressive and they couldn't or wouldn't explain their position, even with a agent on phone. I left and covered with another company.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Call Bob Lullen at Worldwide Marine. He will be able to explain their quote in detail.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> Curious on what you guys pay yearly for boat insurance.....im upgrading my bass boat to a 17 and I feel like my insurance is outrageous....they want over $700 a year. Seems crazy high.


Is that through a local agent or online??..sounds like you're getting stroked...I saved quite a bit when I moved everything from a local agent to online.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> Curious on what you guys pay yearly for boat insurance.....im upgrading my bass boat to a 17 and I feel like my insurance is outrageous....they want over $700 a year. Seems crazy high.


How much is the boat worth?


----------



## mrramsey (Apr 18, 2018)

I’m only paying about $178 per year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> Is that through a local agent or online??..sounds like you're getting stroked...I saved quite a bit when I moved everything from a local agent to online.


thats through my agent who has my home and auto policy


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> How much is the boat worth?


Boats valued at 49k


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

Scum_Frog said:


> Boats valued at 49k


Just purchased coverage today previously had state farm raised my premium 30% no claims on anything house car or boats no tickets new quote was $ 525 on my 23 ft key west got a new quote from progressive on key west my 18ft jet boat and jet ski for $560 they were all previously insured for $ 900. Total value of all 44000.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Misdirection said:


> Call Bob Lullen at Worldwide Marine. He will be able to explain their quote in detail.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


2nd calling Bob. He is great to work with.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I pay 260.00 on my warrior.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

lawrence p said:


> I pay 260.00 on my warrior.


Who are you through?!?! I have no claims or anything I have no clue why my premium would be that outrageously high!


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

Progressive I don’t have towing and all the fancy crap just the basics. It is insured for 78000.00 don’t let a agent do it go online and do it.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just go one and did mine and its still around $700 through them....if I clicked the "basic" side of insurance its not comp and collision it does not replace anything on my boat only the other persons items.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Without a doubt call BOB like has been said before. If nothing else he will gladly explain everything you don't know about boat insurance. I have a Mako 215 and pay $230 a year, with towing and all the goodies.
http://worldwidemarineins.com/

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Boat cost, engine size, age, line items (tackle and misc), driving history, credit history, layup, all have to do with price. You'll see that no matter who you might go with for the same exact insurance coverage and additional coverage the competitive company's will be close.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Is uninsured boater coverage in most policies?


----------

